# DRL - LEDs



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It looks like another DRL kit I inquired about - it will add LEDs, but will not "remove" the existing headlight DRL. You'll have to find a way of doing that - such as removing the spring in the headlight switch so you can keep it in "off" position (and lose the "auto" function).


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice looking but extremely over priced


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks to me like the one mentioned in this group buy.


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

I've go something similar on my cruze check out the pictures and you will see what I mean although These seem way over priced.


----------



## RocketFoot (Feb 15, 2015)

Steven said:


> I've go something similar on my cruze check out the pictures and you will see what I mean although These seem way over priced.


I like the LED DRL's! Steven, what are you running? Did you have to cut the sheet metal like the GM lights require? I don't think I really want to do any sheet metal cutting to install lights, LOL!


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

No mines fit right where the stock fog lights would go. Popped right in. No cutting required. I did splice into my turn signal wire to control them from my switch though.


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

I have these also, for my '09/'10. I tinted them yellow. They work great, but I'm still looking to keep them on at all time, in stead of switching off with the headlights on.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I got the ones from CarID:









I wired them to accessory power, so they are on whenever the car is on. Work's great!


----------

